# We got a new foster dog for NMR



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

and she's a SWEETIE!










Here's her brief story:
She and two Maltese 'friends' were deposited into the fenced in back yard of another Maltese owner.
In other words, someone owns 1 or more Maltese and comes home to find 3 'strangers' in her back yard.
Somehow, NMR became involved. Maggie is spayed, completely vetted, and ready to go.
Any takers???

p.s. She'll be put up on the NMR web site June 1st.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Becky, she looks like a doll!!!

You are such a sweetheart.... :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wowzaaa!! What a beauty she is. You know, I often come home, and wonder why I have more than I thought ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Maggie is a doll-baby ~ :wub: I'll take her ~ lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a GREAT picture, you really captured the moment.
I will never understand people :wacko1: I know that little one will find a home fast :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You gotta be kidding! Well....at least they didn't dump them in the street somewhere or a kill shelter. They chose a safe place to dump them. She's a little love isn't she. Glad you and Tom are 'back from foster sabbatical'.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I tell you there are some really sick and ugly mannered people out there in the world. :thmbdn: The way they think will make a sane person insane, kwim. :hysteric: I am just really happy that Maggie is now in the care of loving people. I am sure she will find a forever home fast. She is just too cute! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Becky what a sweet picture! I hope someone here can take her. She's a beauty. Maybe the owners of the Malts put in the backyard couldn't afford them anymore in these times. She seems so well cared for. Were the others too?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a strange story. Maggie sure is a cutie though. I'm sure she'll find a home quickly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maggie is a doll! How old is she?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Goodness, isn't she pretty!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 24 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780561


> Wowzaaa!! What a beauty she is. You know, I often come home, and wonder why I have more than I thought ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Most of us could not count high enough Deb to count all of yours! LOL!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

She is a cutie Becky. How many do you have now?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Maggie, they are guessing, is about 1.5 yo.

She and her 2 friends were in pretty bad grooming shape. Mary Palmer wanted to tell me how bad her nails were, but I couldn't take it and asked her not to say. It was more than I wanted to think about.

HOWEVER! These are very well socialized dogs and therefore, such fun! Maggie has been playing with toys all over the house.

Maggie's our only foster right now. She's not bothering Lilly and Charlotte at all. Both Tom and I are hoping that Charlotte teaches Maggie how to play real soon. Mary said that Maggie played with one of the other 'friends'... a young male puppy who's about 7 mos old. His name is Timmy.

I'm happy we're back from sabbatical, too! :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so cute and lovable looking. :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OHMIGOSH, she is adorable! Becky, will you be bringing her to the picnic? 

Geez, I think I am in love! :wub: :smheat:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little sweetheart she is, i hope someone from here adopts her. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

These are desperate times for many, many people. Whoever had her and her friends loved them enough to part with them at another Maltese lover's home. Perhaps the only shelter they were aware of was a known kill shelter, and obviously that wasn't what they wanted for their babies. No, perhaps placing them in that yard wasn't the "right" thing to do, but knowing another Maltese lived there, and seeing it was taken care of they probably thought their babies would be cared for as well.

She is a darling little girl - anyone can see that from the picture. She has been loved. Unfortunately, the recession has gotten to her too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I'm glad Maggie's with y'all.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

She must be comfy here already because as I type, this is what she looks like:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Becky, that second picture cracks me up. I'll say she's comfy.

What a doll baby. Rescues Rock!! :rockon:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Maggie! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

What a little Angel. God bless you for taking care of her.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww she's beautiful! She'll have a home in no time! :wub: :wub:


----------

